# "Happy Birthday, CatPat!"



## Katie H (Jan 3, 2016)

Happy birthday, young lady!

We're all so proud of the wonderful young woman you have become!  Add to that, that you're also a wife and mother.  All admirable accomplishments for one so young.

Hope it's the best birthday ever.

Consider yourself "birthday hugged."


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 3, 2016)

Thinking of you and wishing a most Happy Birthday. I hope CCL tells you how much you're missed.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 3, 2016)

Happy Birthday, CatPat!!  We miss you!!


----------



## Cheryl J (Jan 3, 2016)

Happy birthday, Cat!


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jan 3, 2016)

Happy birthday CatPat.  How are you doing?


----------



## CatPat (Feb 10, 2016)

Oh I just saw of this! Thank you so very much!

I had a most wonderful birthday! Carl and Anna took me to dinner to a very nice restaurant and I received such lovely presents!

Anna gave me a tiny stuffed cat on a key ring of which I always carry now, Carl built a lovely birdhouse painted of bright red with a sign of it that said, "CatHouse," Mamma and Papa gave me a lovely Women's Bible, which has things of wisdom and wifehood and motherhood and scriptures, Laki, Mamma Belle, and Mamma Gloria gave me handmade shopping bags, and others gave me so much more such nice things, mostly handmade!

It was such a fine birthday! When I came of here, Joyce and Justin gave me an elated birthday gift of very nice monogrammed bathroom towels and washclothes.

Oh such very nice things! I am truly so very blessed!

Thank you all so very, very much!

Love,
~Cat


----------



## 95Austin12 (Feb 10, 2016)

Happy Birthday!!!! I wish you peace, serenity, and joy-filled time with your family today and everyday.


----------



## CatPat (Feb 11, 2016)

95Austin12 said:


> Happy Birthday!!!! I wish you peace, serenity, and joy-filled time with your family today and everyday.



I thank you so very much!

Love,
~Cat


----------

